# Which glue?



## Dartania (Sep 22, 2005)

Which glue you guys normally use to cement the ooths on too the hatching containers?


----------



## Ian (Sep 22, 2005)

I dont, I pin the top, I find that pretty easy and efficient. I have never wanted to use glue...I worry about it killing the eggs thats all.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2005)

I don't use glue. I use a safety pin or very thin metal wire.


----------



## Geckospot (Sep 22, 2005)

If you go to your local Bait &amp; Tackle store (ex. Bass Pro Shops, Sports Authority, Wal Mart or small bait shops) You can buy a tube of copper rigging wire. It super cheap and works wonders for hanging ooths.

www.Geckospot.com


----------

